# I need a little help



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

I put on a new fuel pump and replace new battery and wires. Now i can start my car but when i step on the gas pedal the car shut off. I don't know why. Is that because of my air flow meter or whatever that thing call? Also my RMP gauge is at Zero. if someone know what happen please help me out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds like you have an ignition problem. Not sure what but that's what it sounds like.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

Was sitting a while due to the pump going bad? If it has been sitting a while you might want to check the plugs, cap, rotor etc. I had a stumbling / hesitation problem on my 86 a few years back. Come to find out the mechanic that put the plugs in decided to only thread 2-3 of them less than 1/2 of the way in. Your situation sounds along them same lines as mine but a little worse. Just start checking the ignition system like SKD_Tech suggested im sure that is where your problem lies.


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

mpw991 said:


> Was sitting a while due to the pump going bad? If it has been sitting a while you might want to check the plugs, cap, rotor etc. I had a stumbling / hesitation problem on my 86 a few years back. Come to find out the mechanic that put the plugs in decided to only thread 2-3 of them less than 1/2 of the way in. Your situation sounds along them same lines as mine but a little worse. Just start checking the ignition system like SKD_Tech suggested im sure that is where your problem lies.


yea the car haven't start for very long time. so all the stuff that you mention cost a lot or no. I'm hella low on cash right now I don't want to spend too much money on it.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> yea the car haven't start for very long time. so all the stuff that you mention cost a lot or no. I'm hella low on cash right now I don't want to spend too much money on it.


It depends on how much is bad. Just by looking things over dosent cost anything. It is gonna take some inspection work to determine what ignition parts need to be replaced. Usually little tune up parts like plugs, caps and rotors arent that bad price wise. Check out www.courtesyparts.com for Nissan prices. A local auto parts store might have a cheaper price on some parts. By the way what year Z is this that you are working on? If it has been sitting a while there might be bad gas in it too.


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

mpw991 said:


> It depends on how much is bad. Just by looking things over dosent cost anything. It is gonna take some inspection work to determine what ignition parts need to be replaced. Usually little tune up parts like plugs, caps and rotors arent that bad price wise. Check out www.courtesyparts.com for Nissan prices. A local auto parts store might have a cheaper price on some parts. By the way what year Z is this that you are working on? If it has been sitting a while there might be bad gas in it too.


1977 datsun 280z. Man i dont i want it to run already but i don't have time and money to fix it. I about to sell it


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> 1977 datsun 280z. Man i dont i want it to run already but i don't have time and money to fix it. I about to sell it



I worked on a 77 280z about 2 years ago. They are relatively simple cars to work on from what I experienced. Im sure it is a fairly simple problem to fix being that you dont have a crap load of sensors to worry about. I havent really learned how to diagnos problems over a forum yet or if that is possible at all. But im sure the problem lies in the ignition or fuel system. But that does take time and money which you said that you dont have to spare right now, so I say do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm assuming the car is fuel injected, to I'll go with a bad or out of adjustment TPS. You may also have a severe vacuum leak. Does it burble and cough when you first step on the gas gently , or does it die instantly the second you touch the pedal?


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm assuming the car is fuel injected, to I'll go with a bad or out of adjustment TPS. You may also have a severe vacuum leak. Does it burble and cough when you first step on the gas gently , or does it die instantly the second you touch the pedal?


Once i start it and step on the pedal it stop running. It seem like you know the car problem please help me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> Once i start it and step on the pedal it stop running. It seem like you know the car problem please help me.


 It's already been mentioned that fixing car problems by remote is very hard, especially when you only have this one symptom. I do however doubt it's any kind of an ignition problem. The 4 things it could be that I know of are either a bad/misadjusted TPS, a vacuum leak, the intake hose coming from the MAF has a leak or is loose, or the MAF is going bad. I'm going to assume the car starts and idles fine until you push on the gas, correct? Does it idle smooth or fairly rough, or does it barely idle at all?


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's already been mentioned that fixing car problems by remote is very hard, especially when you only have this one symptom. I do however doubt it's any kind of an ignition problem. The 4 things it could be that I know of are either a bad/misadjusted TPS, a vacuum leak, the intake hose coming from the MAF has a leak or is loose, or the MAF is going bad. I'm going to assume the car starts and idles fine until you push on the gas, correct? Does it idle smooth or fairly rough, or does it barely idle at all?


its barely idle. Yea i have same thought as you i think my MAF is bad. I have to go to junkyard pull out another one or buy a brand new one.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> its barely idle. Yea i have same thought as you i think my MAF is bad. I have to go to junkyard pull out another one or buy a brand new one.


 Pull the MAF plug and check for corrosion. Also check all the intake piping. Sometimes car problems are caused by stupid simple things being out of place. Eliminate all the obvious stuff first before you go buying parts. You may not need anything at all.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You might have a serious vacume leak. Knowing all those rubber hoses have hardened and turned into cheap plastic


----------

